# Rear Slide Operating Instructions



## 26RS (Apr 25, 2009)

We recently bought a used 2006 Outback 26RS. As I read through the owner's manual, it says there are three types of slide controls, but then only gives instructions on the use of the hydraulic and electric slide controls. I believe ours is manual, so that must be the third, which has no instructions.

There appear to be some sort of braces that go under it, but I don't know for sure. Do you add them before/after opening? Does anyone have any instructions on how to properly open the rear slide? I would hate to do it wrong and damage the unit before we even take our first trip.

Thanks.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

ADD BEFORE ADD BEFORE ADD BEFORE!!!! Did I mention add before???

You are correct that the braces go under the slide... Your braces have a round bar and a channel track. The channel track hooks to the upper support latch and lays horizontal and the round bar goes down at a 45 degree angle and hooks to the bottom latch... This gives a horizontal channel for the rear slide to slide across(and support the rear slide) when you manually pull out the slide... You will notice a set of wheels that are attached to the slide itself... these wheels slide across the channel, in the channel. You will manually pull the slide out all the way to the end of the suppoert channel. DO NOt forget to tighten the handles inside the trailer that keep the slide out!

Is that clear????

Bryan


----------



## 26RS (Apr 25, 2009)

Seems simple enough. You would think that may be something important to put in the owner's manual, but Keystone doesn't.


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Also have a door open when opening and closing the rear slide. If you don't a vacum is created and it is harder to do and you will think something is wrong. I know because it happened to me on my first trip.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

One other thing, one of the slide rails should be marked (l) or ®. Yes it makes a differance as they are fitted to the slide. James


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I can't believe the previous owner didn't show you that. That could have been nasty!! ---Mike


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

GarethsDad said:


> One other thing, one of the slide rails should be marked (l) or ®. Yes it makes a differance as they are fitted to the slide. James


Where are they labelled. This may be my problem as one side seems to be taking up all the weight. The other side feels pretty loose. Perhaps if i switch them it will fit better...


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

James


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> One other thing, one of the slide rails should be marked (l) or ®. Yes it makes a differance as they are fitted to the slide. James


Well I'll be darned... You learn something new everyday. I have always just put them on and never had a problem. I am going to look for the left and right now...


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

I have never seen that either. I quess R would be drivers side?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

malibutay said:


> I have never seen that either. I quess R would be drivers side?


L is driver and R is curb side. rear bumper looking forward.

Not all rails are marked and if Gilligan installed the brackets on the trailer correctly then the rails should go on either location without issue. The problem is when the bottom brackets are not at the same height.


----------



## 26RS (Apr 25, 2009)

Great info. Thanks. Unfortunately I had no chance to get that info from the previous owner because I bought it from the bank after it was reposessed.

I opened it up today with no issues, but now I will have to look at the L & R on the brackets to see if I just got lucky and put them in correctly.


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, I looked and didnt see anything as far as marking go... but I did flip them to if fittiment would get better and it most certainly did. Both sides now have even amounts of weight on them. It was actually throwing off the inside too where you put those silly bracket holder screwy things on... now its perfect.

I marked the one side with a red nail polish and the bracket too. That way i will know.... now who is going to ask me why I had red nail polish with me camping?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

TitanFlyer said:


> Well, I looked and didnt see anything as far as marking go... but I did flip them to if fittiment would get better and it most certainly did. Both sides now have even amounts of weight on them. It was actually throwing off the inside too where you put those silly bracket holder screwy things on... now its perfect.
> 
> I marked the one side with a red nail polish and the bracket too. That way i will know.... now who is going to ask me why I had red nail polish with me camping?


For marking the slide rails. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I took some red spray paint and painted the bottom 4-5" of my "R" rail. Now when I put it out..the RED tells me which is which without having to look for the little stamp.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

SmkSignals said:


> One other thing, one of the slide rails should be marked (l) or ®. Yes it makes a differance as they are fitted to the slide. James


Well I'll be darned... You learn something new everyday. I have always just put them on and never had a problem. I am going to look for the left and right now...

[/quote]

x2 - me too!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

TitanFlyer said:


> I marked the one side with a red nail polish and the bracket too. That way i will know.... now who is going to ask me why I had red nail polish with me camping?


Well i figured it wasn't you, or the two boys........soooo.......... i looked at your signature..and there the answer is


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

The "*R*" my not be in the same position as in the picture. Mine was a faint "*R*" in the middle of the channel rail. The idea of red paint is a great idea!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Eric,

It looks like you got some good advice on opening, so I will add a couple of comments about closing things up.

1. There is a plug on a short cord that powers the light in the slide, you have to manually plug it in after you have pulled the slide out, be sure to unplug it before you push the slide back in.

2. Depending on where you camp, you can get a lot of debris - not to mention rain water - on top of the slide. It's good to clear that all off before you close the slide. There are rubber gaskets around the perimeter, but little twigs and things can mess the gaskets up over time. We always carry a short (4 ft.) step ladder and a long handle squeegee to give the top of the slide a quick cleaning before closing up.

3. Make sure all is clear before you push the slide in. On our 28RSDS you have to flatten the sofa and fold down a counter extension in order to get the slide in.

4. As was mentioned before, have a door open when you close the slide. Opening creates a big vacuum, and closing a lot of air pressure. It all goes a lot easier if there is a place for a lot of air to flow easily in and out of the trailer.

Hope this helps!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

I failed to mention the Left and Right markings on the rails... I guess I was lucky, our rear slide rails fit exactly the same on both sides. ...and neither one of the rails were marked!

Good point folks!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> One other thing, one of the slide rails should be marked (l) or ®. Yes it makes a differance as they are fitted to the slide. James


Well I'll be darned... You learn something new everyday. I have always just put them on and never had a problem. I am going to look for the left and right now...

[/quote]

x2 - me too!
[/quote]

Me as well, mine is marked and on backwards!!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Eric,
> 
> It looks like you got some good advice on opening, so I will add a couple of comments about closing things up.
> 
> ...


x2, also check to see if the rubber on the slide and trailer are pliable, if not get your self a can of rubber seal lubricant and spray it. believe me it helps.

Bob


----------

